# aigri fini



## bri20

Ciao a tutti! non riesco a trovare una buona traduzione della seguente frase:
"Je sens que je me transforme en *aigri fini*." 
So che si avvicina a "sono amareggiato"... ma vorrei trovare il corrispettivo esatto in italiano...
Grazie a chi risponderà!


----------



## Aoyama

fini = complet, absolu.
Con fini, connard fini ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse "inacidirsi profondamente", "profondamente inacidito".


----------



## Aoyama

Mon italien est limité, je ne sais pas si "inacidito" (aigre, amer) a le même sens en italien. Aigri = désabusé, frustré ...


----------



## Pernie

In un contesto informale, si usa la seguente espressione (decisamente politicamente scorretta): "Sto diventando una zitella acida"
Ma non so quanto questo si avvicini al senso della frase francese


----------



## matoupaschat

Pernie said:


> In un contesto informale, si usa la seguente espressione (decisamente politicamente scorretta): "Sto diventando una zitella acida"
> Ma non so quanto questo si avvicini al senso della frase francese


 Secondo me, il senso è esattamente quello. L'altra traduzione che avevo trovato è "inasprito", anche usato per zitelle e altri vecchi brontoloni.
@ Aoyama: en français, aigri me paraît plus fort et aussi plus "permanent" que désabusé, frustré, mais c'est une interprétation personnelle... Et en clodoaldien?


----------



## Aoyama

> en français, aigri me paraît plus fort et aussi plus "permanent" que désabusé, frustré


ce n'est pas faux, je ne les prends pas comme synonymes mais comme une indication de sens. En clodoaldien, qui est, comme tu sais, la langue de Clodoald, le père de Clovis, premier roi chrétien, c'est pareil (anachroniquement, sûrement) ...


----------



## bri20

"Sto diventando una zitella acida" mi piace tanto!!! anche perchè il contesto è informale...grazie Pernie! e grazie anche a Matoupashat e a Aoyama! gentilissimi!


----------

